# Fotoshooting



## LTPCS (3. März 2010)

Tag. 
Ich bin aus beruflichen Gründen vor 3 Jahren von Ilmenau nach Regensburg gezogen und habe damit auch aufgehört Downhill zu fahren. 
Da ich mich seit einigen Monaten der Profesionellen Fotografie widme suche ich ein paar BMX'er, Downhiller, Dirtjumper whatever um ein paar Fotos zu machen. Gebiet ist mir egal, fahre gern bis nach Weiden oder Neumarkt. 
Das ganze is komplett kostenlos für euch und ihr bekommt die Bilder danach per Mail/ICQ oder wie auch immer. 
Mir gehts nur darum mich ein wenig in die Sportfotografie einzuüben, da ich normalerweise nur HDR Bilder mache (High Dynamic Range)

Wer interesse hat - ICQ: 329470983 oder Skype: torax69

Wie gut ihr seid, spielt keine Rolle, jedoch keine kompletten anfänger die erst 2 Wochen fahren.

Ihr bekommt die Bilder in voller auflösung und nachbearbeitet bzw zugeschnitten und auf eure Wünsche angepasst spätestens 5 Tage nach dem Shooting. 

Hoffe es hat jemand Lust  
Terminabsprache im ICQ wenns geht - falls nicht vorhanden, schreibt hier 

//profesionelles equipment natürlich vorhanden (bis auf externen blitz). ich komme nicht mit ner handycam oder so


----------



## LTPCS (3. März 2010)

72 klicks und niemand hat interesse? schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2010)

es ist winter  .. alle im winterschlaf


----------



## LTPCS (4. März 2010)

Komisch. Hab heute Dirtfahrer, Downhiller und n paar CC typen getroffen. Schnee liegt hier auch nichtmehr wirklich. Von daher is alles ok


----------



## Hopi (4. März 2010)

Was bis jetzt immer etwas gebracht hat, wäre die eine oder andere Arbeitsprobe.


----------



## LTPCS (4. März 2010)

Wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## weichling (4. März 2010)

Torax[kona];6904670 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich das verstehen?


Vielleicht ein Butterbrot ?


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. März 2010)




----------



## LTPCS (4. März 2010)

weichling schrieb:


> vielleicht ein butterbrot ?



    29.05.63 (46)


----------



## Hopi (4. März 2010)

Torax[kona];6904670 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich das verstehen?



viele fühlen sich zum Fotografen berufen, aber nicht jeder ist es. Es gibt hier Leute die machen richtig gute Bilder und andere nicht. Du solltest halt Arbeitsproben zeigen damit die Leute wissen was sie von dir erwarten können.


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. März 2010)

er schreibt doch


> Mir gehts nur darum mich ein wenig in die Sportfotografie einzuüben



also ist er noch kein Profi. Ohne Motiv lässt es sich schlecht üben. 

Der ein oder andere hier denkt wohl es müssen immer gleich Bilder wie von Bannockburn dabei rauskommen.
Dazu gehört aber nicht nur ein guter Fotograf sondern auch der passende Biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTPCS (5. März 2010)

Richtig. Es bringt mir/euch nichts wenn ich euch mein flickr album zeige das voll mit Landschafts und HDR Fotografie ist.
Wurde auch schon von 4 Leuten angeschrieben, eigentlichlich könnt ihr das ding zumachen.
Hab schon 'Termine' von daher, kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## _arGh_ (5. März 2010)

Torax[kona];6905783 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig. Es bringt mir/euch nichts wenn ich euch mein flickr album zeige das voll mit Landschafts und HDR Fotografie ist.


nein, das würde natürlich überhaupt nix bringen. niemals nicht würde man eine vorstellung davon kriegen, wie du an die ganze sache rangehst..


----------



## Saddamchen (5. März 2010)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> nein, das würde natürlich überhaupt nix bringen. niemals nicht würde man eine vorstellung davon kriegen, wie du an die ganze sache rangehst..



Er will zum *üben *ein paar Testsessions machen. Unglaublich wegen was hier manchmal eine Diskussion begonnen wird. Wenn er schon wüßte, wie er tolle Bike(Sport)-Bilder bekommt, wäre der Thread  ja wohl erst gar nicht entstanden oder?
Gottseidank haben offensichtlich ein paar das Anliegen verstanden und sich einfach gemeldet anstatt hier erstmal einen Lebenslauf mit Referenzen und Musteralbum zu verlangen.


----------



## LTPCS (5. März 2010)

Danke Saddamchen.


----------



## _arGh_ (5. März 2010)

och, habt ihr zwei euch jetzt verbündet..

wer sich dem "risiko" aussetzen will, einfach mit irgendwem bilder von sich zu machen, obwohl er keine vorstellung von dessen fotografischen fähigkeiten bzw. hernagehensweise im allgemeinen hat, dem sei das vergönnt..


----------



## LTPCS (6. März 2010)

du darfst jetzt schweigen. tut mir leid wenn ich niemand fotografieren will :>

wieso zur hölle is der topic immernoch offen, obwohl ich es 2 ma gesagt hab und dem mod per pn geschrieben habe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (6. März 2010)

vielleicht weil kein _echter_ Grund besteht, den Thread zu schließen? 
Wenn du einen Thread anfängst, solltest du auch mit dem Verlauf desselben klarkommen, auch wenn er nicht das ist, was du dir vorgestellt hast.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## weichling (6. März 2010)

Hallo Torax[kona],

meine Antwort aus  der Hüfte:

Vielleicht ein Butterbrot ?

in Anwort auf:

_04.03.2010 20:26
Torax[kona] 	
AW: Fotoshooting
Wie soll ich das verstehen?
04.03.2010 19:50
Hopi 	
AW: Fotoshooting
Was bis jetzt immer etwas gebracht hat, wäre die eine oder andere Arbeitsprobe. _

war unüberlegt.  Sorry.

Deine Antwort später hat die Sache ja richtig gestellt.

_
 Torax[kona],:
Richtig. Es bringt mir/euch nichts wenn ich euch mein flickr album zeige das voll mit Landschafts und HDR Fotografie ist.
_

Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Sportfotografieren.

Grüße Weichling


----------



## OLB EMan (7. März 2010)

kasperltheater .... mehr gibts dazu wirklich net zu sagen


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2010)

Ich will das Krokodil sein

G.


----------



## LTPCS (7. März 2010)

SCHNUAZE, IHR SPASTEN!
danke.
niveau is nich euer ding, huh?


----------



## dubbel (7. März 2010)

Torax[kona];6912828 schrieb:
			
		

> SCHNUAZE, IHR SPASTEN!
> ...
> niveau is nich euer ding, huh?


der war gut!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2010)

@Dubbl: Hier ist noch der Rest von dem was er geschrieben hat



> könnt ihr bitte eure fresse halten? simmer hier im kindergarten oder was? ich hab diesen ver****ten topic aufgemacht mit nem scheiss sinn dahinter. also BITTE, FRESSE HALTEN AUF DEN HINTEREN PLÄTZEN IHR AFFEN!
> solche spasten wie ihr gehen mir echt aufn SACK!



Hoffentlich rastet er beim Fotographieren net so aus...soll ja was für Geduldige sein

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. März 2010)

@jörg ... in ilmenau is das geistige niveau anscheinend net sehr hoch ... er is sicher nen illegaler einwanderer hier *fg*


----------



## dubbel (7. März 2010)

du meinst, weil er so schreibt, wie ein oberpfälzer spricht?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2010)

Woooss..

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. März 2010)

japp ... wooooss

nen oberpfälzer spricht und schreibt normal kein wort zuviel  und wenn er doch mal spricht dann verstehst es eh net


----------



## _arGh_ (9. März 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Dubbl: Hier ist noch der Rest von dem was er geschrieben hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eine arbeitsprobe der anderen art. besser als jedes foto.. xD


----------



## Feuerlocke (15. März 2010)

Wer mal Bilder haben will, der kann sich auch bei mir melden.
Ich verlang zwar was fürs Bild (biergefüllte Glasbehälter), dafür braucht ihr euch bei mir nicht beschimpfen lassen


----------



## norman68 (15. März 2010)

Feuerlocke schrieb:


> Wer mal Bilder haben will, der kann sich auch bei mir melden.
> Ich verlang zwar was fürs Bild (biergefüllte Glasbehälter), dafür braucht ihr euch bei mir nicht beschimpfen lassen



Leerst du die Glasbehälter dann bevor oder nach der Arbeit?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. März 2010)

zum abschluß sollte er vielleicht noch nen foto hier reinstellen 

taugt


----------



## dubbel (29. März 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> zum abschluß sollte er vielleicht noch nen foto hier reinstellen


wer "er"? von wem ist das bild denn?


----------



## LTPCS (4. April 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> wer "er"? von wem ist das bild denn?




von mir. 
hier noch n paar: http://www.flickr.com/photos/torax/sets/72157623762637196/


----------



## _arGh_ (4. April 2010)

Torax[kona];7009656 schrieb:
			
		

> von mir.
> hier noch n paar: http://www.flickr.com/photos/torax/sets/72157623762637196/


link geht net so richtig..
die anderen fotos, auf die man dann weitergeleitet wird, sind von dir?


----------



## LTPCS (4. April 2010)

ja. http://www.flickr.com/photos/torax/ hier nochmal der richtige link. bilder sind alle von mir, siehe copyright. die bilder habe ich auch hier in mein fotoalbum hochgeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (4. April 2010)

ansehnlich!
wennst von anfang an einfach n paar beispielbilder reingestellt haettest, also auch welche vollkommen ohne bikebezug, dann haettst dir wohl das meiste gelaber hier net anhören muessen.. xD


----------



## LTPCS (4. April 2010)

ich hatte keine. alle bilder sind erst in den  letzten paar tagen entstanden. 
die bilder aus regensburg/wenzenbach sind auch erst n paar tage alt, vorletzte woche denke ich.

//gut, bilder ohne bikebezug hatte ich - jedoch keine mit den ich mich unbedingt "schmücken" würde. deswegen keine bilder. aber ich denke jetzt brauch ich keine frewilligen mehr die sich als versuchsobjekt für mich "opfern".

grüße


----------

